# Affordable Percussion Midi Controller



## kevinlee87 (Sep 10, 2016)

Bob Pad... I need this but it's not released yet.

I'm looking for an affordable percussion midi controller.
Is there any alternative solution?


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 10, 2016)

Used Roland Handsonic ? About $400 usd used on reverb.


----------



## kevinlee87 (Sep 10, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Used Roland Handsonic ? About $400 usd used on reverb.


Handsonic looks versatile! But it's still high for me even though it's used one..
It looks most midi percussion pad have internal samples and kits, which I don't need. 
I just need it for midi control


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 10, 2016)

I hear yah, I do not use the built in sounds much either, but the Handsonic does work well controlling instruments.



Or just sit right for the bop pad. (mid 2017 ouch!)

Do you want to just finger drum ? Korg Nanopad is $60 usd or Akai MPD $100 usd.

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/det...e=&network=g&gclid=CLG8qZ6ghc8CFYkehgodBoYOhg


----------



## kevinlee87 (Sep 10, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Do you want to just finger drum ? Korg Nanopad is $60 usd or Akai MPD $100 usd


Most pad controllers are too small to strike with my fingers! I want to play some percussion libraries which has lots of RoundRobin & velocity layered samples.
I should wait bob pad or save some money for handsonic like you said. Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## Jeast (Sep 10, 2016)

Korg Wavedrum!


----------



## jonnybutter (Sep 10, 2016)

Alesis ControlPad http://www.zzounds.com/item--ALECONTROLPAD They don't make them anymore, but you can find them on ebay. I love Wavedrum too, but the Alesis is about half the price, and for use with sticks. h/t Mojo


----------

